# Unroot Droid 3



## RhinoShock

Even though it's only been a couple days since the Droid 3 has been rooted, is there any way to un-root it now? I have to send my phone back because one of the capacitive touch button lights went out, so I was curious if anyone knew what the steps would be needed to un-root it.

Thanks!


----------



## EricErK

lol what system u on? Something to look into... Also factory reset, if you haven't deleted any system apps, if you have, u'd have a brick (i mean you couldn't activate, it'd say touch android but you won't be able to touch the android) after the reset... But they wouldn't detect su, i recommend before the reset, takeeverything off of ur internal memory


----------



## RhinoShock

I have deleted all of the bloatware I can, and I'm trying to get ADB working to load some of it back on because I deleted blur_yahoo so my contact storage is broken now ( :[ ), would they check if the phone has been rooted this close to the device actually achieving root?


----------



## EricErK

RhinoShock said:


> I have deleted all of the bloatware I can, and I'm trying to get ADB working to load some of it back on because I deleted blur_yahoo so my contact storage is broken now ( :[ ), would they check if the phone has been rooted this close to the device actually achieving root?


i mean i sent verzion back a phone that was bricked and had root apps on its internal memory and Bootstrap on it, they didnt' say anything


----------



## RhinoShock

I dont know if I really wanna risk paying the full price for an unlocked phone though.


----------



## evulhotdog

So what are the actual steps to unroot? Like remove SU, superuser.apk, busybox, symlinks...what are the commands that are needed once you defrost and whatnot?


----------



## EricErK

RhinoShock said:


> I dont know if I really wanna risk paying the full price for an unlocked phone though.


I get it, i do. But you only have two options which i gave you, unless you wanna pester p3 for an sbf :/


----------



## RhinoShock

If I loaded all of the system apps back onto the phone and did a factory reset, would it still brick it?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

New android user here. Just wanted to say this forum is great and I plan to spend a lot of time here :smile3: I LOVE my new droid 3. I've decided that I'm going to root mine because of all of the advantages, and I was wondering the same thing. If anything were to happen and I need to return it for any reason is there any way I can restore it without verizon knowing that I rooted in the first place? Or is this not possible because of the lack of recovery boot? Thank you to anyone for your input on the topic!


----------



## slow88lx

psouza4 says he's writing a One Click Unroot. Be patient.


----------



## AndroidSims

Half of my home button light is out as well.... I wonder if this is going to be a common problem


----------



## RhinoShock

Dang, same thing with me! Haha, hope my replacement doesn't do this too!


----------



## Yonnor

Could someone post the yahoo app needed for contacts? I deleted it the day the D3 got root and didnt notice the FC issues when you viewed a contact.

EDIT: restored yahoo apk but am still getting fc's.  not sure what to do now


----------



## RhinoShock

Yonnor said:


> Could someone post the yahoo app needed for contacts? I deleted it the day the D3 got root and didnt notice the FC issues when you viewed a contact.
> 
> EDIT: restored yahoo apk but am still getting fc's.  not sure what to do now


Make sure that you also pushed the blur_yahoo.odex file with ADB and then reboot the phone. Contact storage should be restored after that.


----------



## Yonnor

RhinoShock said:


> Make sure that you also pushed the blur_yahoo.odex file with ADB and then reboot the phone. Contact storage should be restored after that.


Ok cool, I'll set up ADB when I get home. Thank you

EDIT: Android SDK is running into issues installing on my laptop. I just used root explorer to replace app and odex file. Will that work? Or do i Need ADB


----------

